# Removed laptop screen and now have a very weak wifi signal



## TheCyborg (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok so in hindsight this probably wasn't a great thing to do before first researching a little. For a month or so I was using my laptop with a broken screen and connecting it to my TV with a HDMI cable when I had to use it, eventually it became too frustrating to connect it each time so I removed the screen, wires and all, I cut the wires with a pair of pliers. Of the wires it was clear one was for the LCD, and one for the webcam and mic, but there were also two other thin wires that I wasn't sure about, one on each side of the screen/lid and both leading to a small rectangle of what appeared to be foil or a thin plate of metal. 
Since removing the screen I've been getting a very weak wifi signal if any at all, where I used to have full signal. So what I want to know is if there was any antenna in the lid which is now removed that would explain the lack of signal? If so is there anyway I could easily fix/replace or boost the signal?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> but there were also two other thin wires that I wasn't sure about, one on each side of the screen/lid and both leading to a small rectangle of what appeared to be foil or a thin plate of metal.


 they would most likely be the aerial leads for the wireless card 
usually they clip onto the wireless card and then go across the PC and around each side of the screen 

what did you do to/with these wires ?


----------



## TheCyborg (Feb 10, 2013)

I left the wires stuck to the inside of the lid, which i threw out. Though i can get it back if i need to


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I left the wires stuck to the inside of the lid, which i threw out. Though i can get it back if i need to


 well you need to put the aerial back in the laptop 
and connect to the wireless card 

whats the make and model of the PC


----------



## TheCyborg (Feb 10, 2013)

Is it still possible to reconnect the aerial if its been cut?
It's an Acer Aspire 5750


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Is it still possible to reconnect the aerial if its been cut?


 to be honest I done know - you may be able to join the wire and insulate and then see what sort of signal you get on the wireless 
it maybe possible to purchase a new aerial lead 

whats the make and model of the pc


----------



## TheCyborg (Feb 10, 2013)

Its an Acer Aspire 5750.


etaf said:


> you may be able to join the wire and insulate


I assume you mean connecting it using solder?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I assume you mean connecting it using solder?


 if you have it - yes,


----------

